# Wachstum Koi



## Bandit75 (7. Nov. 2008)

Guten Abend,

neuling hat Frage. Ich bin etwas verwirrt über Wachstumsangaben bei Koi. Lese z.B. 40 cm  2 Jahre alt, oder 70 cm 4 Jahre alt. Meinen Teich hab ich vor ca. 12 Wochen erschaffen um die Fische meines Bruders zu erhalten. Dabei waren auch ein paar Koi. Der grösste ca. 6 Jahre alt, 45 cm. Was ist da nun in der Regel ca. normal? Kellerhaltung im Winter soll ja Wachstum beschleunigen soweit ich weiss...? Wenn ein Koi wie oft beschrieben in 2 Jahen auf 40 cm oder mehr anwachsen kann, muss ein neu gekaufter von etwa 12-15 cm, also warscheinlich ein Jahr alt, ja in einem Jahr 25cm zulegen!? Klingt ein bissl heftig finde ich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*

Hallo und :willkommen

Das geht durchaus mit dem Wachstum, aber:
- Es müssen Ideale Bedingungen vorhanden sein
   - Wassertemperatur bei 23-26°
   - Wasserwerte Perfekt
   - Gutes Futter (also kein Baumarktfutter)
Und das Wichtigste, die Art ist Entscheidend. Doitsu-Varianten wachsen i.d.R. langsamer als beschuppte Kois. Chagoi und Yamabukis gelten als Schnellwachsend.

Mein Chagoi in der Innenhälterung hat es von Juli - bis heute auf ca. 15cm zuwachs geschafft.


Die Koihändler sprechen immer von Sommern, also der Koi ist 2 Sommer alt, kann dadurch aber schon fast 3 Jahre alt sein.


----------



## gemag (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*

Hallo Bandit75
Du schreibst das du deinen Teich vor 12 Wochen erschaffen hast. Hast du auch Bilder davon würd mich freuen wenn du sie mal zeigen könntest.
Ist ja auch eine optimale größe zum wachsen für die Fische!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Bandit75 (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*

Hallo Gerd,

ich plane schöne Foto´s davon, man ist ja auch ein bissl Stolz. Bis auf Baggerarbeiten für das grobe Loch ist alles komplett Handarbeit, bis heute....
Auch mein Pflanzenhändler bei dem ich hauptsächlich bezogen habe bitte um Fotos für Werbezwecke. Im Moment ist es allerdings eine recht trostlose Gegend da die Pflanzen zwar alle intakt sind aber so gut wie nicht zu sehen. Bilder werden sicher folgen sobald alles anfängt zu grünen. 

MfG Bernd


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*



			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder werden sicher folgen sobald alles anfängt zu grünen.



Na, dass kann ja noch dauern


----------



## Bandit75 (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*

Ja, leider, etwas ungeduld macht sich schon breit. Ende August war ein Grossteil fertig und sehr schön anzusehen aber als alles so gut wie fertig war stellten sich kältere Temperaturen ein und die Pflanzen zogen sich zurück. Der kleine Pflanzen - und Klärteich daneben sieht noch wesentlich besser aus. Nur bis 75cm tief nimmt er wohl wesentlich mehr Wärme auf wenn es nochmal sonnige Tage gibt.

Gruss Bernd


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*

Kannst ruhig Bilder machen, mein Teich ist auch nur Baustelle, wohl noch weniger fertig wie dein Teich.

Ist auch immer schön einen Teich "wachsen" zu sehen, oder ?


----------



## Redlisch (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*

Hallo,

ich finde auch das Bilder von der Erschaffung des Teiches viel interessanter sind als die vom fertigen.
Die Bilder sagen doch viel mehr aus und man kann vielleicht die eine oder andere Idee übernehmen.

Also her mit den Bildern !

zu den Koi`s:
Meine habe ich im März/April mit ca. 12 bis 15 cm eingesetzt, jetzt haben sie 30-40 cm.
Man konnte förmlich zuschauen wie sie wachsen.

Axel


----------



## gemag (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*

Ja auch mich interessiert mehr der Teich als wie die Pflanzen und ich weis nicht wie es euch geht aber mein Teich ist jedes Jahr ein kleine Baustelle gewesen habe immer wieder Änderungen vorgenommen und will ihn auch im Frühjahr noch vergrößern.Also zeig mal ruhig deine Bilder!

@Axel
Was nimmst du denn da für ein Futter und was sind es für Koi´s hast du auch Bilder davon?

Ich habe beim meinen ersten Koi einen großen Fehler gemacht ich hab sie vom Baumarkt geschenkt bekommen der eine ist drei Jahre und so 15 cm der andere genau so alt 30 cm. 
Mit meinen anderen nicht vom BM hab ich keine Probleme gehabt aber so schnell sind sie nicht gewachsen.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*

Das Wachstum hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. 
- Futter
- Temperatur 
- Haltungsbedingungen 
- Teichgröße 
- Potential des einzelnen Koi 

Allgemein kann man sagen das die hochwertigen japanischen Selektionen meist schneller wachsen und auch eine größere Endgröße erreichen als preiswerte Eurokoi. 

Liebe Koifreaks, stimmts ? 

Wolf


----------



## Redlisch (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*



			
				gemag schrieb:
			
		

> @Axel
> Was nimmst du denn da für ein Futter und was sind es für Koi´s hast du auch Bilder davon?



Nur die welche die unter meiner SIG - Teichbau sind ...

Futter nehme ich AL-KO-TE, erst original, jetzt aber bestelle ich es Kiloweise lose bei meinem Futterhändler wo ich auch mein Aquariumfutter beziehe. Das ist wesentlich billiger ...
Ab und zu Seidenraupen.
Etwas Störfutter klauen sie sich allerdings auch 

Warum die so wachsen weis ich auch nicht so genau, mein Nachbar hat sich 2 Monate später Koi`s geholt, diese sind vielleicht 5 cm gewachsen und sehr scheu. Allerdings ist sein Teich vielleicht so groß wie mein Filterteich.

Meine Goldfische (gekauft mit den Koi`s ca.8cm) und Karauschen (gekauft mit ca. 8cm im Oktober 07 vom Angelladen wo sie als Köderfische verkauft wurden), welche immer mit den Koi`s zusammenhängen sind aber auch ziemlich in die Länge geschossen.

Bild1 Bild2




			
				gemag schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe beim meinen ersten Koi einen großen Fehler gemacht ich hab sie vom Baumarkt geschenkt bekommen der eine ist drei Jahre und so 15 cm der andere genau so alt 30 cm.
> Mit meinen anderen nicht vom BM hab ich keine Probleme gehabt aber so schnell sind sie nicht gewachsen.
> Gruß Gerd



Du wirst lachen, meine sind aus der Aquariumabteilung von einem kleineren Baumarkt. Allerdings habe ich dort bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, alle Fische waren bisher Gesund und haben Potential.
Ausserdem kommt der Tierarzt dort regelmäßig.
Ich kann dort auch Sonderbestellungen von Fischen machen, z.B. spezielle Malawibarsche, oder Welse für mein grosses Becken.
Ich denke mal dieser "Baumarkt" fällt etwas aus der Rolle  

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemein kann man sagen das die hochwertigen japanischen Selektionen meist schneller wachsen und auch eine größere Endgröße erreichen als preiswerte Eurokoi.
> Liebe Koifreaks, stimmts ?



Ich würde sagen klares JA, siehe meinen ersten Beitrag


----------



## Rob (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*

Hallo

Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, es ist mit dem Wachstum wie überall, einer wächst schnell der andere langsam.
Ich habe jetzt seit 4 Jahren Koi und 10 Stück von ein und dem selbern Züchter.
Einige sind an die 50cm andere darüber und einige sind nur knapp an die 30cm.
Also würde ich mal meinen, man kann es nicht verallgemeinern , das Wachstum.
Aber ist wie gesagt nur meine Erfahrung.

LG Robert


----------



## Bandit75 (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*

Futter wurde angesprochen, ich füttere wie ich aus Aquarienzeiten gelernt hatte Futter verschiedener Hersteller. Jeder Hersteller hat eine andere Zusammenstzung und andere Prioritäten bei den Nährstoffen, besonders die Unterschiede beim Fettgehalt. Sicherlich auch bezogen auf die Haltbarkeit. Somit halte ich es so das Abwechslung für die ausgewogenste Ernährung sorgt. Oder sieht man das hier anders und ich mach was falsch?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum Koi*

Nein, machst du genau richtig meine ich


----------

